# Wife's new Fantails from MaryOfExeter



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*We want to share the pics of my wife's new American Fantails from MaryOfExeter, she rescued! They look a little dirty from shipping, but will get a good bath tomorrow. They look really healthy and are very active. They just got here today at 2:20pm, all the way from North Carolina in one day!! Wow, that was fast.
THANK YOU BECKY...........*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love them............................


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I love them............................


*She is getting another pair next week from Keith C.

All for her Birthday... *


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They look great! Good for MaryofExetar for rescuing them and you for taking them!! Enjoy them!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

They do look healthy, thanks Becky for rescuing them and you for adopting!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a gr8 b'day present


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah!! great gift.......
I wish I would have had one like this for my birthday...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Seriously beautiful birds! 

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Some great looking birds!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice looking birds  Has your wife seen them yet?!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Very nice looking birds  Has your wife seen them yet?!


*Yes, she has seen them and just loves them. She is getting a pair of Americans from Keith C. next week too! *


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rackerman said:


> *Yes, she has seen them and just loves them. She is getting a pair of Americans from Keith C. next week too! *


WOW, So she will have 5?! Are they all white?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> WOW, So she will have 5?! Are they all white?


*Yes, all whites........... Hope to get babies too....*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rackerman said:


> *Yes, all whites........... Hope to get babies too....*


How many cocks and hens?.......you need 1 more


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Will be three cocks & two hens. I hope the cocks don't drive the hens crazy.........*


Msfreebird said:


> How many cocks and hens?.......you need 1 more


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Lovely lovely birds...congrats!!!

Dawn


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty birds indeed , so glad to hear they've found a good home !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rackerman said:


> *Will be three cocks & two hens. I hope the cocks don't drive the hens crazy.........*


my American fT's don't seem as aggressive as the homers do...I got four and it took the longest time to know who was who..untill someone layed eggs.. they were very docile...not sure if yours will be like that, they just seemed happy to sit in the sun and do their pirouettes when I came to feed them.. they are the black saddle marked kind like ms freebird has.. they are a pleasure.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are beautiful and your wife is a lucky lady!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have my first Fantail babies fully feathered now. Both have a small "crest" like thing on the back of their heads. The parents don't have that same feature. I will try to get a pic and see if anyone is familiar with that head topper.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> I have my first Fantail babies fully feathered now. Both have a small "crest" like thing on the back of their heads. The parents don't have that same feature. I will try to get a pic and see if anyone is familiar with that head topper.


*Yes, please post the pic, be interesting to see..........*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I have my first Fantail babies fully feathered now. Both have a small "crest" like thing on the back of their heads. The parents don't have that same feature. I will try to get a pic and see if anyone is familiar with that head topper.


the indian fans usually have the creast + featherd feet... the american type don't.... usually..


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice birds. Good and healthy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> my American fT's don't seem as aggressive as the homers do...I got four and it took the longest time to know who was who..untill someone layed eggs.. they were very docile...not sure if yours will be like that, they just seemed happy to sit in the sun and do their pirouettes when I came to feed them.. they are the black saddle marked kind like ms freebird has.. they are a pleasure.


So true! Mine are all very docile, even if they do have a little scuffle it doesn't last long.......it's more of a bumping of the chests to move someone off their perch 
I have a couple of birds that aren't paired, and I still don't know if their cock's or hens........I've seen the hen's be just at pushy as the cock's, so it's hard to tell until they lay an egg 
Fantails are sooo fun to watch


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Yes, they are awesome to watch and what such characters they are!*


Msfreebird said:


> So true! Mine are all very docile, even if they do have a little scuffle it doesn't last long.......it's more of a bumping of the chests to move someone off their perch
> I have a couple of birds that aren't paired, and I still don't know if their cock's or hens........I've seen the hen's be just at pushy as the cock's, so it's hard to tell until they lay an egg
> Fantails are sooo fun to watch


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> I have my first Fantail babies fully feathered now. Both have a small "crest" like thing on the back of their heads. The parents don't have that same feature. I will try to get a pic and see if anyone is familiar with that head topper.


Crest is recessive, so probably they were mixed with indians at some point.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Crest is recessive, so probably they were mixed with indians at some point.


*What does recessive mean?*


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

It means that both parents must carry the gene and pass it to the young birds for it to express itself.
Recessive traits can stay hidden for years.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a flea market type thing (it's huge), held in Lucasville, Ohio, three weekends a year. Spring, summer and fall. This thing is mostly about animals and hunting (lots of fowl of all kinds, and lots of hunting dogs), but you can just about find anything there. Toys, cars or what-have-you. Last summer I went there and purchased from a vender what was supposed to be a mated pair of fantails. I believe they cost me ten dollars for the pair.

Later in the summer I had four eggs in their nest and realized they were two hens.

I went back to the flea market last fall and happened to see this same vender and told him the "pair", wasn't. He said he would give me a free bird as he didn't want a bad reputation. I said mistakes happen and I don't want anything for free, but asked him if I could purchase just one cock bird fantail and he said sure. I picked out what I believed was a cock and paid him five bucks.

This year I have my first fantail babies from that cock bird and one of the hens previously purchased. The three adults I have, do not have any crest like features on their heads, but the two babies do. It is small and I hope you can see it in the pics. Both youngsters have it. As MaryofExeter stated, at some point I guess these fantails were mixed in with some crested fantails and the trait has decided to show up in this nesting.

I took all of these pics in the bed of a pick-up truck, because the wind was blowing hard.

PARENTS:









YOUNGSTERS:









I also purchased (from a different vendor) two pairs of these Egyptian Swifts. The sunlight is too bright to show them well. But here is a pic. These were 10 bucks a pair. I have since heard from that vendor, via a friend, that the vendor wants to sell all thirty of his breeders of these, all in one lot. I don't have room for them so I'm not interested. These things can home from up to 100 miles away, as I understand it. From a distance, they resemble a Coopers Hawk.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> There is a flea market type thing (it's huge), held in Lucasville, Ohio, three weekends a year. Spring, summer and fall. This thing is mostly about animals and hunting (lots of fowl of all kinds, and lots of hunting dogs), but you can just about find anything there. Toys, cars or what-have-you. Last summer I went there and purchased from a vender what was supposed to be a mated pair of fantails. I believe they cost me ten dollars for the pair.
> 
> Later in the summer I had four eggs in their nest and realized they were two hens.
> 
> ...


I notice the Fantail parents have feathered legs too! American Fantails have clean legs....so their must be some Indian in them. Very pretty birds and congratulations on your babies


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Those seem to be "Garden Fantails". I had these before, and they were quite mixed. My parent birds didn't have crests and I got crested babies out of them. My hen was black and my male was a blue grizzle splash. I got babies in white, almost white, tailmark, bodymark, black, blue, silver, and all the colors with black and/or grizzle. Some of them threw their heads back like Americans, some were shaped more like Indians. They would never win any shows, but they were a lot of fun and very interesting. 
Take a look at photos of true American fantails......built like a ball!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes. I am familiar with the fantails that have heads waaayy back and staring at the sky. I don't care for them too much.

Mine can actually fly fairly well. They don't hold their tails up straight. But they are beautiful.

I like the term "Garden Fantails". I was thinking more along the lines of "Heinz 57 Fantails" (you youngsters won't recognize that term).


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

nice garden fantails.......,looks beautiful


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

very nice beautiful birds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> *Yes. I am familiar with the fantails that have heads waaayy back and staring at the sky. I don't care for them too much.*
> 
> Mine can actually fly fairly well. They don't hold their tails up straight. But they are beautiful.
> 
> I like the term "Garden Fantails". I was thinking more along the lines of "Heinz 57 Fantails" (you youngsters won't recognize that term).


Awwww, come on, they don't do that ALL the time. I think that's what makes them most amusing......their 'clutsy' 
Your birds are lovely


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Garden Fantails are fantails mixed with homers in an attempt to make "homing fantails". You definitely have Indians mixed in there. Harold has some feathers down his legs, so he probably did too (plus, he's huge!).


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Those are indian fantail cross. So not really full indian And not crossed with standard/american fantail. NOW to me the standard/ american fantail Is the most chalenging breed of SHOW birds. as they have to not only be bred towards the standard. But also is a bird of action meaning they must be able to walk And maintain a good head set in the pocket up front legs ECT, When the fantail Has the quality and can walk it is something to look at and admire. A garden fantail can be crossed with most any flying type bird Or say syrian type fantails look like alot of garden type. small tail . more funnel in type of tail. No shoeing feathers. rough wing line. Little to no jerky jaunty motion. The indian being the largest of the fantails With a crest and small muffs. Where the crest can be masked from time to time as quality is reduced. But will show back up but less pronounced as in better quality indians. The first fans do appear to be standard fantails. And shows they could have a decent tail size. But have been flying at least to perches ect. But they will be enjoyed and it was nice of Becky to send them to someone who really wants them . No matter the pigeon in the loft they are wanted and seen to with care by most. From really good to backyard pets they touch you the same.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wow, the female Fantail (Mary) laid an egg today....We are very excited here.... She has only been here 8 days today!!*


----------

